# Show the industrial cities of your countries



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Dino Domingo said:


> In Canada --> Toronto, Ontario and Montreal, Quebec are industry and manufacturing leaders!


um.. I think windor is more like industrial area.. it has ford factory isn't it?


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

Rotterdam


----------

